# Joining In On The Fun



## Tracey (Jan 24, 2007)

Certainly can't let WAcamper have all the fun, now can we?!









I figured it was about time to join in, although I have been keeping up on the goings on from the sidelines. We've met some great people through this forum and the rallies and are looking forward to the PNW spring rally and, of course, ZION!!!!

Tracey


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Go bananas... BA... NA...NAS!! Go BAnanas!!!































YEAH!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard Tracey! Always nice to have another female voice in the mix!

Tricia


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome Tracey....

Glad you joined the fun outside the Rally. Looking forward to seeing you guys in April and then of course at Zion....Yippee!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Tracey!

Glad to have you with us (at least with your own user name, anyway).

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Tracey*


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh dang it! Now I have to behave myself


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Tracy,

Glad you decided to get in on the action. What a great way to see what DH is really saying.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> Oh dang it! Now I have to behave myself


 No you just need a new screen name!!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome, now if I could just get Ramona to do the same.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Tracey! 

Glad you finally decided to join us...

yeay for more girls!








Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

At last... The voice of reason!
Welcome aboard Tracey!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome .... Welcome .... Welcome .... !


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Glad you officially signed up, Tracey!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> At last... The voice of reason!
> Welcome aboard Tracey!
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome, Tracey!!! You deserve some fun...I can only image what life must be like at home
















Doug, don't you mean ANOTHER  voice of reason??? I'm sure I saw Shanon in here not too long ago









Wolfie/Judi


----------



## Tracey (Jan 24, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> At last... The voice of reason!
> Welcome aboard Tracey!
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome, Tracey!!! You deserve some fun...I can only image what life must be like at home
















Doug, don't you mean ANOTHER  voice of reason??? I'm sure I saw Shanon in here not too long ago









Wolfie/Judi
[/quote]

Ah yes..... another Outbackers.com widow!!! If you can't beat em, join em!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome, Tracy. Another female! Yah!

Chabbie


----------

